# MyCenturyLink



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I have always had a Menu Option on my DVR "MyCenturyLink" since my upgrade to the new Genie HD DVR it is no longer a Menu Option. Does anyone with a Genie DVR still have this option showing up? I called Century Link & DTV, and both acted link they had no idea what I was talking about.....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CATCRAW said:


> I have always had a Menu Option on my DVR "MyCenturyLink" since my upgrade to the new Genie HD DVR it is no longer a Menu Option. Does anyone with a Genie DVR still have this option showing up? I called Century Link & DTV, and both acted link they had no idea what I was talking about.....


My Genie never had it, so it isn't surprising neither Century Link or DirecTV had no idea.
Where were you seeing this menu option?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> My Genie never had it, so it isn't surprising neither Century Link or DirecTV had no idea.
> Where were you seeing this menu option?


When you press menu it appears on the bottom of the list. You need to be in a CenturyLink/Qwest phone service area. Verizon is the POTS for CA ?



CATCRAW said:


> I have always had a Menu Option on my DVR "MyCenturyLink" since my upgrade to the new Genie HD DVR it is no longer a Menu Option. Does anyone with a Genie DVR still have this option showing up? I called Century Link & DTV, and both acted link they had no idea what I was talking about.....


It was called qHome under Qwest. Try asking about qHome. I called and they said they were having technical issues awhile back

It was on my HR20 and I was pleased to it on the my Genie (HR34) when they did the upgrade on 2/26 I did a test call and caller ID showed up on the Genie and the client in the bedroom I had to restart the modem and it stopped working. I can get network services started, but fail the connection test. Have you tried restarting Network Services?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> When you press menu it appears on the bottom of the list. You need to be in a CenturyLink/Qwest phone service area. Verizon is the POTS for CA ?


 At the bottom of the main menu?

AT&T is the POTS here, though they don't like/want to be as this is a U-Verse area.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, right below settings and help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Yes, right below settings and help.


That's a new one on me.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I can see Caller ID come up on the screen, however, the Menu option is no longer there. I used to be able to see contacts, VM and a couple of other items all under the MyCenturyLink option from the DTV Menu. So maybe Caller ID is all that is available on the Genie box????


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It was on my HR34 Genie.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I did notice on the bottom of the Q1000 UPnP page, my Genie was listed under the UPnP NAT-T List. (when My CL was working) Now that MyCenturyLink is missing, the HR34 is no longer on the UPnP NAT-T List. I will give CL a call and see what they have to say.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

Please let me know what they say - they told me that they did not have it on the Genie box, just the Caller ID under the Extras menu....And CL transferred me to DTV.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I turned UPnP NAT-T off on my Q1000 and MyCenturyLink came back. The caller ID did not appear on screen. I was able to look at the call log. I will try turning back on and see if MY CL remains and the caller ID works as it did the day the Genie was installed.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

some screen shots.
My CL on Genie




























My CL on RVU










I tried loading My CL on the rvu. It locks up. Caller ID does not display. I can access voicemail on the Genie. (HR34-700) It does not sound sped up as it did on the HR20-700

Is "Talk to CenturyLink" still an active DBSTalk account?


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting and thank you for sharing. My Caller ID works on the screen using the "Caller ID" setting under Extras on the Menu. But no MyCenturyLink. I guess if it is one or the other I'll keep the Caller ID working.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

One more thing - the screen shot with the number to call if you have an issue with MyCenturyLink - that is the number I called and they immediately transfered me to DTV who said they couldn't help and sent me back to CenturyLink. 4 transfers and then they said "Not supported on Genie at this time". I had the feeling they had no clue what I was even talking about...


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

My centuryLink is only available if you have both voice and DSL from CenturyLink. It requires you to have port forwarding and network services available. If you have the Century Link Icon, you would not have the Caller ID icon. Sometimes it takes a day or so for it to appear after a reboot. You may need to call CenturyLink to activate, but the regular CSRs have no clue. You need to ask for the special group that handles the DTV functions. It's been a while, so I don't recall what the group is called. This isa CenturyLink group, not DTV. I have seen My CenturyLink on HR34s, HR24's and H25.. It is supported on Genie and I have had it for over a year.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for the information. I had it on my receiver before the Genie was installed a month ago and it has not ever shown up. I do have voice & DSL through CenturyLink and nothing was changed on my modem or router.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

CATCRAW said:


> Thank you for the information. I had it on my receiver before the Genie was installed a month ago and it has not ever shown up. I do have voice & DSL through CenturyLink and nothing was changed on my modem or router.


Most likely your Network Services are not enabled or you may need to manually set up port forwarding in your router, using the same ports that are defined in the Network Services set up screen. They may have been defined at one time, but if you have rebooted your DVRs (or new install), the IP addresses may have been changed may need to be reset. Each router is defferent and you may need to play around with it. I would go to the router, clear out the old port forwarding, find the new IP for the Genie, and manually set the port forwarding to match Network services ports. Once you do that, re-run network service to make a connection and within a day or so the icons should appear.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you I will give that a try!!!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

azarby said:


> Most likely your Network Services are not enabled or you may need to manually set up port forwarding in your router, using the same ports that are defined in the Network Services set up screen. They may have been defined at one time, but if you have rebooted your DVRs (or new install), the IP addresses may have been changed may need to be reset. Each router is defferent and you may need to play around with it. I would go to the router, clear out the old port forwarding, find the new IP for the Genie, and manually set the port forwarding to match Network services ports. Once you do that, re-run network service to make a connection and within a day or so the icons should appear.


The q1000 has an option call "aplication forwarding" It has room for four directv reciever. The first set has 27161 and 27163 for reciever 1


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK. I reset my Q1000 modem to factory settings, reran network services in manual and got the the conformation it was running, no My CL. I placed the HR34 in DMZ mode and MyCL is back. I will it give it some time to run before I try voice mail and caller ID.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

What is DMZ mode??


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

This is what is on the modem internal page



> DMZ Hosting
> DMZ hosting enables a LAN device to use the modem WAN IP address as its own. DMZ places the LAN device outside the firewall.


Looking at the HR34 info page, it still shows 192.168.0.7 as it's IP adress. When I had my PS3 setup in DMZ mode, the system summary screen on the PS3 showed the WAN address of the modem as it's IP address.

Everything is working except caller ID.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

After some research, I found out why I can not get My Centruylink on my receivers. I am in Missouri and My CenturyLink on DIRECTV is only available in the following 14 states: AZ, CO, IA, ID, MN, MT, ND, NE, NM, OR, SD, UT, WA and WY.

http://www.qwest-business.com/demos/myctl-dtv.html


----------



## atcontroller (Mar 13, 2013)

After reading this thread, i was able to remove the My Centurylink menu item and restore my Caller ID..

I have the HR24/100 - Had the My CenturyLink menu item
H25/100 - Had the My Centurylink menu item
2 of H25/500 - Did not have the My Centurylink menu item

I have the Centurylink ZyXEL PK5000Z modem.

So I went into the Advanced Setup and then the UPnP section.

I disabled the UPnP NAT T-List, Item 2... I then removed the DirecTV models that were the problem in the table on the bottom. After, I rebooted the modem and the DirecTV receivers. I no longer have the My Centurylink menu option. The Caller ID feature reappeared under the "EXTRA" menu option and now works correctly. 

In the DirecTV hardware, under Network Settings, there is a Network Services feature. This is where the My Centurylink was being ported into the box. I played around with blocking the ports but it still showed up.. So I just disabled the feature and removed the hardware from the table. 

Hopefully this will help someone in the same situation. Neither Centurylink or DirecTV have any idea what I'm talking about. I spent hours trying to convince them I wasn't insane.. got the usual run around so finally found this site and thought I'd post my results on the matter.

Alan


----------



## atcontroller (Mar 13, 2013)

The very last help item in the Help list is how to remove the features.. It lists a phone number to call.. This is how it goes down....

*Can I disable My CenturyLink™ on DIRECTV®?
Yes. Call My CenturyLink™ on DIRECTV® technical support at 1 800 247-7285 to have the features disabled on your account.*

So, I call the number&#8230; It gives me 3 options&#8230;.

1 for telephone/voice repair
2 for internet repair
3 for Video repair.

I select 3.
Then it says "if you are calling about the My Centurylink features on DirecTV, press 1.."

I press 1 and I get an agent somewhere in some 3rd world country.. When I explain my problem this is what I get&#8230;.
"sir you have reached DSL repair&#8230; I will transfer you to DirecTV tech support&#8230;."


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I like the My CenturyLink app. It allows me to access my voice mail and call logs, along with caller ID. I don't have a phone line next to my Genie, so traditional caller ID is not an option.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Update: My CenturyLink began working correctly. I have even changed to the C1000 modem and caller ID and call waiting ID work.


----------



## tucsonmac (Aug 7, 2013)

i have mycentury link on my directv menu and want to get rid of it. I does not work with genie. Every time i have dtv remove it, it comes back. No one especially Centurylink has any idea what to do.


----------



## tucsonmac (Aug 7, 2013)

I still can't get my centurylink to work. I rest as sugested by atcontroller and it still came back. Caller id works fine when it is in the extras, but not when my century link comes back on the menu list. ( i have the same modem as atcontroller) In fact when i go into the century link i need to wait for it to load and whenn i say back to tv it freezes the screen on my genie 34. what a loss of a neat feature.


----------



## tucsonmac (Aug 7, 2013)

Well if anyone is interested in removing mycenturylink from DTV, it finally happened. I read some where it was bundled with your home phone and it was. I finally got a hold of a tech that new that and submitted a work order to turn this option off. (it was free so no big deal he said) I did a reset after i received the notice the work order was filled and it has not shown up now for two whole days. So far so good


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you add Message Manager or had qHome, MY CL came with. You can unsubscribe from Message Manager/qHome to get rid of My CL.

I have the HR34 Genie and My CL works. I have to hit play a couple of times to get my voice mail to play the first time, other than that it works fine. I don't have a phone line whee my Genie is at so this works for me.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mime is workimg great.


----------

